
Brookyln - nhangen
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/cameronmoll/the-brooklyn-bridge-in-letterpress-type/posts/704856?at=BAh7CDoMcG9zdF9pZGkDWMEKSSIIdWlkBjoGRVRpA7bBBUkiC2V4cGlyeQY7BlRJIhgyMDE0LTAxLTI2IDE5OjM4OjI2BjsGVA%3D%3D--adf2dbe819f04bd28e4d491f43b547c758ba8b27&ref=backer_project_update
======
tolmasky
What I would do is offer a reprint to anyone willing to send the original
back. So, give people a month to request it or something, send those people a
tube to send the original back in, then know exactly how many to reprint.
Then, resell the originals with the typos that are returned as a novelty. I
know I'd be happy to purchase one of these typo-ed ones, which I'd hang in my
apartment and love to tell the story about.

~~~
gkoberger
Having "corrected" ones for sale is a great idea... makes the "typo" ones much
more valuable.

~~~
mathattack
This is kind of like baseball cards with errors being more valuable than the
corrected ones that came out later.

------
nhangen
I posted this, not to rag on the guy for his mistake, but because many of us
have been in this very same place, stuck in between multiple painful
decisions.

I'm also a backer and interested to see how creative the HN community can be
in recommending solutions.

~~~
zt
I'd just call is art and ask everyone to live with it.

~~~
dnautics
agreed. It's not like it's fraudulent; the proofs were there on the original
kickstarter, and no one noticed it! Often in numismatics, errors are more
valuable than perfectly cut coins.

------
ChrisNorstrom
KEEP IT! I'd consider it an important part of the art itself. The piece stands
out more than the biggest flaw on it.

Ha, that's actually kind of neat. I'd consider it a good flaw like a beauty
mark (mole). Consider it a feature.

Slap a transparent sticker on the bottom right corner that says, "Did you know
Brooklyn is misspelled? Hundreds of others didn't. Read the back story about
this at brookyln.com".

~~~
npongratz
I like the sticker idea. It could be paired with another sticker in the form
of an asterisk, to be placed directly after the misspelled "Brookyln".

------
nfoz
Weird that this URL brings me to a Kickstarter page that pretends I'm logged
in as someone else. The link submitter?

~~~
nhangen
Yep, that's my profile. Strange, I didn't even think I'd need to check it. I
should've known better. Perhaps the mods can update the link?

~~~
jffry
Is it a link from your email? It is still weird that a UID is encoded directly
in the URL, though.

~~~
nhangen
Yeah I clicked the link from the email update. Wonder if that exposes some
kind of security flaw?

------
crorella
By the way, Nathan, the link contains your log information:
[http://grab.by/t7ws](http://grab.by/t7ws)

------
vsviridov
i only noticed the misspelling in the article title on HN after reading the
post :)

------
theDoug
Cameron’s a nice guy and a great designer. It’s a shame this passed so many
sets of eyes unnoticed!

------
gkoberger
It's a shame it's too late to back -- it was funded almost two months ago.
Even with the typo, it's beautiful. Hopefully he does the Golden Gate Bridge
someday.

~~~
nemof
Don't you mean Godlen Gate Bridge?

------
jessefriedman
If Cameron had created an architectural blueprint that was going to be used to
build a bridge then a mistake like this would be a problem. I think it's
charming and frankly something that's expect with art. How many paintings have
you seen that are absolutely perfect? Probably none.

I hope @tolmaskey's idea goes, so I can hang mine, with the mistake and be
proud of it.

------
chrislgrigg
Ouch. This same thing happened to another friend of mine. I referred him to a
client in need of a freelance graphic designer. They had been contracted to do
a design for something in Camden, NJ. He gave them the design, they printed
thousands onto hoodies or t-shirts or something, and it was misspelled as
"CANDEN."

------
apgwoz
I think the solution is the non-solution. Yes, it sucks, but backing something
on Kickstarter is a risk.

------
mhb

          Brookyln
           in the
         the spring.

------
natrius
I thought this was going to be a Kickstarter for a community pottery kiln in
Brooklyn, which felt very Brooklyn to me. This works too.

------
sinesawsquare
Has no one has pointed out the Typoglycemia effect yet?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typoglycemia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typoglycemia)

------
TamDenholm
This is one of those things thats hilarious yet not at all funny. The typo
versions are going to be worth WAY more than the corrected versions. Call it a
limited edition.

------
Detrus
Don't point it out and they won't notice, if they know how to spell it in the
first place.

------
weisser
I read this post title as "Brooklyn" and wondered what it was all about.

------
badman_ting
587 backers. 587.

